# 457 to 186 PR Bridging Visa



## Rickoshea81 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi there,
Ive been employed by my company for 2 years to date under a 457 visa. Ive recently applied for a 186 PR under the same employer in the Nominated Transition Scheme. 
When i applied for the 186 the IMMI automatically sen me a Bridging Visa Type A. However, this visa doesnt allow me to travel as i need to leave Australia next week for xmas. 
Is the 457 Visa still valid for me to travel or is it canceled once i applied for the 186?
Does this mean the only option a have to travel at xmas is to apply for a Bridging visa Type B?
Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

The 457 will remain in effect until it expires. For most people, they are for 4 years so you would likely receive the 186 long before the 457 expires. I also got a bridging visa but it never took effect since the 186 was approved and replaced the 457 that I still held.


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

Rickoshea81 said:


> Hi there,
> Ive been employed by my company for 2 years to date under a 457 visa. Ive recently applied for a 186 PR under the same employer in the Nominated Transition Scheme.
> When i applied for the 186 the IMMI automatically sen me a Bridging Visa Type A. However, this visa doesnt allow me to travel as i need to leave Australia next week for xmas.
> Is the 457 Visa still valid for me to travel or is it canceled once i applied for the 186?
> ...


you can just apply for bridging visa type b to travel


----------



## AdamM1986 (Dec 18, 2016)

Similar question but I hope the same applies to me. I'm on a working holiday visa (valid until September 2017) and very shortly hoping to submit my 189 visa application. So I will remain on the working holiday until it expires, then go onto a bridging visa? 

My other concern is I am currently out of Oz and will be submitting the application outside Oz so I don't want to end up on a bridging visa and they don't let me back in!

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

AdamM1986 said:


> Similar question but I hope the same applies to me. I'm on a working holiday visa (valid until September 2017) and very shortly hoping to submit my 189 visa application. So I will remain on the working holiday until it expires, then go onto a bridging visa?
> 
> My other concern is I am currently out of Oz and will be submitting the application outside Oz so I don't want to end up on a bridging visa and they don't let me back in!
> 
> Many thanks in advance


If you submit the 189 application while you are outside Australia, you will not be issued a bridging visa. You must be in Australia when you apply if you want to get a bridging visa.


----------



## AdamM1986 (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks. Even though my working holiday visa is valid and I use it to regularly come in and out of the country?

What about my partner who will be on the application? She will be in Oz when I submit, will she go into a bridging visa?

I'm hearing a lot of conflicting information on this forum. Like, a bridging visa is in effect as soon as I apply and some saying it only comes into effect when my working holiday expires.

Please help?!



Maggie-May24 said:


> AdamM1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Similar question but I hope the same applies to me. I'm on a working holiday visa (valid until September 2017) and very shortly hoping to submit my 189 visa application. So I will remain on the working holiday until it expires, then go onto a bridging visa?
> ...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

AdamM1986 said:


> Thanks. Even though my working holiday visa is valid and I use it to regularly come in and out of the country?
> 
> What about my partner who will be on the application? She will be in Oz when I submit, will she go into a bridging visa?
> 
> ...


You can find more information about bridging visas on the DIBP website (Bridging Visas) but they only take effect when the current visa expires. A Bridging Visa A (which is the one you would get) "can be granted if you lodge an application *in Australia* for a substantive visa while you still hold a substantive visa". Although I think your partner would get a BVA if she was in Australia when you lodged the application, I'm not sure of this. The fact that you'd be overseas may be a technicality that affected the bridging visa for both of you. A migration agent would be able to answer this.


----------

